

Dear-sir-or-madam: a bookmarklet that transforms web pages into ransom notes - kalmar
https://github.com/notwaldorf/dear-sir-or-madam

======
bagels
Completely illegible due to the colors and lack of contrast. Would be greatly
improved if newsprint gray + black were used.

~~~
holman
I hate it when my ransom notes aren't legible.

------
gulbrandr

      javascript:var i,s,ss=['//raw2.github.com/notwaldorf/dear-sir-or-madam/master/ransom-it.js','//ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.11.0/jquery.min.js'];for(i=0;i!=ss.length;i++){s=document.createElement('script');s.src=ss[i];document.body.appendChild(s);}void(0);
    

Do you _really_ need jquery for this?

------
css771
Substitute magazines instead of webpages and you've got an answer to one of
the most famous interview questions.

------
iwasphone
Perfect! I hope ransom notes come back in style.

~~~
kalmar
Yeah me too. For those who haven't checked it out yet, here's a screenshot of
HN as a ransom note:
[http://i.imgur.com/Io2bqof.png](http://i.imgur.com/Io2bqof.png)

------
piyush_soni
May be it has some nostalgic/historic importance which I don't know, but if
not, why would you want to do it?

~~~
xerophtye
It's sort of an old cartoonic reference to ransom notes which were assembled
from cut out letters to hide the hand writing of the author. (obviously now u
could just email them)

